# Very very faint BFP ??



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi 
I am on my 12th day today (post et) and 14 from ec. I have completly confused myself as I did a test on Sat with clearblue and that was so so faint however about 2hrs later it was a very clear +. Then the following day did another clear blue and this came up with an even fainter blueline. In fact you would call it a negative. Then this morning ...)yes have become an obsesive tester which I swore I wouldn't !) I did  a first response and again a very very faint line.
Now have no idea what I am.  Has anyone else had this happen 
Thanks in advance for any replies.
Katie M 
x


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi katie m,

just wanted to wish you lots of luck.When I was in my 2ww I started testing from day 11 and got a faint positive. so faint I had to hold it up to the light. It was still not a strong positive on the actual day of testing.as loads of people on here will say a positive is a positive so it sounds good to me. 

good luck hun
jane
xxxxx


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

i tested on day 12 and got a very faint line which turned out to be BFP. like you i was very unsure and kept doing test each morning till about day 17. my advice its to buy the clearblue digital then theres no worrying about lines it just says either pg or not pg.

sounds good to me tho congrats x


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Katie,

A line is a line so I think   are in order!!  

Sounds like a   to me! 

I'll send you some   to make those lines go darker for you!  



Abby


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Sounds like a   to me - I don't think you can get even a faint line with a BFN.    

Fingers crossed for you......   

Harps
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you so much girls this has made me feel more confident  
I have realised that once you start this process you go from one worry to the next and I guess I thought that if I got a BFP then that would be over but then you start worrying about something else.
Have decided that if tomorrows one comes back with another faint line then that is it I am allowed to let myself get v.excited. Have been living my whole journey on this site and can't go one day without seeing and hearing what everyone is up to !  
Thanks again and will update once I can get the confidence to write those three letters !!!!!!
Thank you Thank you Thank you.
Katie
x


----------



## B (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi KatieM I am in a similar situation to you, I tested on Sunday (day 12) and got a really faint positive, then tested yesterday and got a negative, I have tested this morning (proper test day) and got another really faint positive.  I'm not convinced and am going mad with worry.  This is a really horrible situation to be in.  Take Care and let me know how you got on.  
B


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Katie,

Sounds like a bfp to me.  On both my bfp's I got very very faint line's, but as my clinic told me a line is a line.  I still became an obsessed tester though.  

Congratulations  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me. My midwife told me that any positive be faint or strong is a positive. The Pregnancy hormone has to be present to detect a BFP and usually if you test before your period or even on the day its due it will probably be faint. In the end I did 2 digital clearblues after I was a week late and they both came up with a definate PREGNANT!!!
so congratulations thats fab news put your feet up and enjoy every second coz we are so lucky
love ally xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Amazing how many people this happens to ...thought it was just my luck that I couldn't get a one way or the other thing and my gosh does it make you crazy !!
Anyway for all those with faint ( and I mean faint ! ) lines I can let you know that today definitely got the   (never thought I would get to use that yippee !) so think it is all related to being a bit early and that will teach me for being impatient !
Thanks a million for all these posts as did help me sleep at the time    B would love to hear how you get on !

Katie
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Katie.....fab, fab news for you 

Take care hun and be very happy and healthy.....woooohooooo 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## B (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Katie,
congratulations on your BFP, I am really pleased for you.  I will let you know how I get on.
B


----------



## anna12 (Mar 6, 2006)

I am in a similar situation. I had a miscarriage in December @6 weeks after being on 150mg of Clomid. Since my miscarriage I have not gone back onto Clomid as thought it was best to let my body get back to normal, and give myself a break from the horrible tablets. I had a bleed following my miscarriage after 32 days and thereafter I have not had another period. Since coming off the pill in May 2004 I have not ovulated naturally so this was no suprise.

Anyway, last Tuesday & Wednesday I had some creamy discharge very similar to what I had when I was pregnant in December so it dawned on me that I had best to do a test. Last Thursday I did a test and got a very faint thin line positive using the Clear Blue pregnancy test. I then did a further test on Saturday and again the same, again on Sunday and Monday (I too have become a serial tester!!). I am totally confused as in between I did a Clear Blue digital however it came up with "Not Pregnant". 

As you can imagine I am really confused, and had given up thinking it could possibly be good news up until reading your posts as I thought they must be false positives as apart from feeling a bit nauseas now again I have no other symptoms.

I did a pregnancy test a week after my miscarriage which was negative so I know it was a complete miscarriage so these recent test results wouldn't have anything to do with that.

If anyone has any advice or has been in a similar position it would be grateful to hear from you.


----------



## anna12 (Mar 6, 2006)

Katie,

I meant to say congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi Anna,

I just wanted to say when I was testing I got very faint positives on clear blue and others but each time I tried to use the digital clearblue it came up as not pregnant. even though I had had it confirmed by the clinic on a normal clearblue test. I finally got a pregnant on the digital 6 days after test day .have you spoken to your clinic.as they said to me a positive is a positive. Have got my fingers crossed for you hun.
love
jane
xxxxx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Katie

fantastic news hun.     .

am so pleased for you.

love
jane
xxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Congratulations Katie

My first hpt was very very faint too and the more i did the darker it got  

Martine xx


----------



## anna12 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Jane,

Thanks for the response, you have made me feel more positive. 

I am not with a clinic at the moment my GP is perscribing me the clomid. I couldn't get an appointment until Tuesday with the GP so will have to wait until then. I am just so confused I don't really have any symptoms, no sore (.)(.) etc. Although I felt nauseas yesterday and really tired today I don't want to think too much into it..........just in case!

I am going to have a go at testing tomorrow so I think that will be the decider!

I just hope that maybe it could be good news!

annax


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hun.will have my fingers crossed foryou.

love
jane
xxxx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Anna
Good luck for tomorrow and really hope it helps make your mind up !
Sending you lots of white light and   overnight  
Something made you test so lets hope it is all meant to be for you ! 
Look forward to hearing your result.
Lol
Katie
x


----------

